# Echolot analog oder digital?



## Hallibutt1 (23. März 2009)

Hallo 

Hab hier im Board nichts gefunden oder vielleicht auch übersehen..
Wollen uns ein Kombigerät zulegen und soll nur im Salzwasser benutzt werden.
Nun die Frage: macht es Sinn sich ein teueres digitales Gerät
zu kaufen oder reicht auch ein preiswerteres analoges Gerät, mit besserer Sendeleistung/Frequenz?
Ziele beim Fischen sind, über tiefem Wasser Seelachs zu finden bzw auch mal noch in 300m Wassertiefe die Bodenbeschaffenheit zu deuten und nicht das das Gerät dann aussteigt?
Danke für Eure Antworten.|wavey:


----------



## VOGO (23. März 2009)

*AW: Echolot analog oder digital?*

Was meinst Du mit digital? Side Imaging Technik? Ansonsten haben alle Geräte einen Signalprozessor zur Verarbeitung der Echo-Daten eingebaut und arbeiten daher garantiert digital


----------



## Main-Schleuse (23. März 2009)

*AW: Echolot analog oder digital?*

Bei der Tiefe solltest du extrem Wert auf Sendeleistung legen !
Dann hast du auch ne Chance etwas vom Boden mitzubekommen


----------



## VOGO (23. März 2009)

*AW: Echolot analog oder digital?*

Entweder sehr hohe Sendeleistung, oder die passende Frequenz: kleiner 100 kHz. Allerdings leidet bei niedriger Frequenz das Auflösungsvermögen, sprich, kleinere Objekte werden nicht mehr erkannt.


----------



## Hallibutt1 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Echolot analog oder digital?*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!




VOGO schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit digital? Side Imaging Technik? Ansonsten haben alle Geräte einen Signalprozessor zur Verarbeitung der Echo-Daten eingebaut und arbeiten daher garantiert digital


 
Ja habe eben keine Ahnung:c
Habe vor kurzem mit einem Händler gesprochen u hatte da auch was in Aussicht, so bis zu einer Tiefe von 750m geeignet, gute Frequenz im Vergleich zu anderen Geräten..usw
Darauf Antwortete er mir: veraltete Technik und kam halt dem Vergleich analog/digital und eben einem neuen Gerät...Vielleicht hab ich aber auch was falsch verstanden#cder Händler war auch nur kurz angebunden(telefonisch)|wavey:


----------



## Ossipeter (23. März 2009)

*AW: Echolot analog oder digital?*

Ruf mal bei Echolotcenter Schlageter an.


----------



## Hallibutt1 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Echolot analog oder digital?*

|licht ah habs gefunden, die neue Technik "HDS DIGITAL"
solls sein.. und schon wieder ne Frage: ist diese Technik
so viel besser als die etwas "veraltete"? Hat jemand mit der
"HDS DIGITAL" Technik schon von voher zu nachher seine
Erfahrung gemacht? oder macht es kaum einen Unterschied oder liegen sogar Welten dazwischen|wavey:


----------



## VOGO (23. März 2009)

*AW: Echolot analog oder digital?*

Im Prinzip hat die HDS Technik, außer neue Werbeslogans, nur einen zusätzlichen Filter eingebaut. Die Erkennung, ob es sich wirklich um einen Fisch handelt, oder um treibenden Müll, kann man nur durch lange Erfahrung verbessern. Kein Echolot kann direkt aus dem Echosignal die Informationen beziehen, ob es sich um einen Fisch, eine Plastikflasche oder sonstigen Treibgut handelt. Es handelt sich immer um eine Interpretation der Darstellung. Daher würde ich nach meinem Geldbeutel gehen. Bei seltener Benutzung reicht sicherlich ein gutes 300€ Gerät völlig aus.
Evtl. reicht für den Anfang auch ein Leihgerät oder ein gebrauchtes Gerät aus, so lange, bis Du die Anzeigen deuten kannst.


----------



## HD4ever (23. März 2009)

*AW: Echolot analog oder digital?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Ruf mal bei Echolotcenter Schlageter an.




da würde ich auch zu raten !
am meisten wirst du da wohl auf die Sendeleistung achten müssen .... da kommt sowas wie das Lowrance X-135 in Frage - die haben glaub ich 4000 W
aber meld dich mal bei denen, die werden schin die richtigen Tips dann geben


----------



## Echolotzentrum (23. März 2009)

*AW: Echolot analog oder digital?*

Hier ist das Video vom HDS:

http://www.angel-schlageter.de/EcholoteFishfinder/Lowrance/Lowrance-HDS-Digital-Neu---1_343_442.html

Bitte erst das "alte" Testvideo anschauen ( http://www.angel-schlageter.de/EcholoteFishfinder---1.html )  und dann das HDS Video. Dann sieht man sofort den Unterschied.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Main-Schleuse (23. März 2009)

*AW: Echolot analog oder digital?*



HD4ever schrieb:


> da würde ich auch zu raten !
> am meisten wirst du da wohl auf die Sendeleistung achten müssen .... da kommt sowas wie das Lowrance X-135 in Frage - die haben glaub ich 4000 W
> aber meld dich mal bei denen, die werden schin die richtigen Tips dann geben




Die Empfehlung kann ich nur bestätigen. 4000W
Wenn du noch ein bißchen mehr Geld hast schau dir mal die DoppelFrequenz - Geräte an. Wie aber schon ein Vorredner geschrieben hat kommst du zwar tiefer mit 50Hz aber die Bildqualität wir wesentlich Pixeliger.
Die HDS - Geräte interpolieren im Prinzip nur die Darstellung.
Wie das aber so ist bei einer Interpolation die Daten werden geschönt und entfernen sich damit von der Realität.


----------



## toschi (23. März 2009)

*AW: Echolot analog oder digital?*

Hallo Hallibutt1,

die HDS Technologie ist gewiss interessant, besonders in Verbindung mit diesen neuen 3 Dimensionalen Navionics Platinum Karten in den aktuellen Kombigeräten! Aber sie haben auch einen stolzen Preis!

Ich persönlich nutze ein Lowrance X-136 DF, wir haben mit dem Echolot schon 515m bei Stillstand gelotet, auch Fischanzeigen und Untergrundanzeigen sind super! Dieses Gerät ist aber leider nur ein Schwarz / Weiss Gerät aber für uns als Hobby / 2 mal im Jahr Norgeangler reicht dieses Gerät völlig aus! Dieses Echolot ist mittlerweile teilweise sehr billig zu bekommen!

Dazu kam vor kurzem ein Lowrance 5300i GPS für die Navigation, die Handgeräte verkauften wir, die nervten! So wie ich bei Herrn Schlageter gesehen habe könnte man das Lowrance 5300i um eine Echolotsounder Box erweitern und hätte so ein Kombigerät, ist halt alles eine Geldfrage!

Ich schicke dir noch einen interessanten Link!

Ich kann dir nur als Tipp geben, nimm auf jedenfall ein "DF" gerät, so bist du für Norwegen auf der sicheren Seite! Ob es nun ein Farb oder HDS oder ein schwarz / weisses ist, ist dir überlassen! Überleg vielleicht ob nicht doch noch ein Kombigerät werden soll ..


----------



## Hallibutt1 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Echolot analog oder digital?*

Danke euch für die Postings dat bringt Licht mein Dunkel |rolleyes



toschi schrieb:


> Hallo Hallibutt1,
> 
> die HDS Technologie ist gewiss interessant, besonders in Verbindung mit diesen neuen 3 Dimensionalen Navionics Platinum Karten in den aktuellen Kombigeräten! Aber sie haben auch einen stolzen Preis!
> 
> ...


 
@Toschi ..gefällt mir, muss morgen mal paar Preise rausbekommen mal schaun..Ja soll schon ein Kombigerät sein..
|motz:jetzt nervt die Frau..schon wieder vorm Rechner sagt se eben:e
#h


----------

